# Javascript Escape Zeichen?



## Sanix (8. Mai 2006)

Ich habe eine Javascript Funktion, die wie folgt aufgerufen wird:

```
<tr onmouseover='highlight(this)' onmouseout='unHighlight(this)'onclick="updRecord('US', '\"CARLSTADT, NJ 07072\"', 'CARLSTADT')">
```


Jedoch kriege ich wenn die Seite aufgerufen wird einen JavaScript error.
Ich denke es liegt hier am Escapen des ' " '. Ich habe es hier mit einem Backslash versucht. Jedoch scheint dies nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## ufo87 (9. Mai 2006)

Ich denke das liegt an etwas anderem.
Kannst du mal den ganzen Quelltext posten oder zumindest die Fehlermeldung angeben.
Danke


----------



## Sanix (11. Mai 2006)

/edit

gelöst


----------

